# Canary Islands relocation



## Livettup (Jan 22, 2009)

Greetings all.

I'm new to this website, fishing for info on relocating to the Canary Islands from Canada. At this point, I'm only considering this move; need to do the research before making a final descision. I'm thinking this out on a two-year plan. That's the time frame I need to prepare. As I see it, I essentially need to do two things: save the money for relocation costs, and learn to speak Spanish. Would ideally like to have a job lined up before hand, but prepared to take my chances with what I can find upon arrival. I work in the hotel industry, so finding work in a major tourist destination shouldn't prove difficult. I should have work eligibility; I have dual nationality as a UK citizen (with valid British passport), which should entitle me to work anywhere in the EU indefinitely and without a work permit (according to EU law).
What I want to know is, what are the unforseen obstacles in relocating?
Examples:
-what references/credentials are typically needed to rent an apartment?
-are co-signers often required when filling out apartment rental applications?
-do you have to prove residency before you can open a bank account? if so, what documentation is normally accepted?

I'd appreciate any info that anyone out there may have on this, or issues that I haven't even thought of here.

Cheers!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Livettup said:


> Greetings all.
> 
> I'm new to this website, fishing for info on relocating to the Canary Islands from Canada. At this point, I'm only considering this move; need to do the research before making a final descision.
> What I want to know is, what are the unforseen obstacles in relocating?
> ...


1) None 
2) No 
3) No 

...life does not have to be that difficult. The thing is that so far you have not mentioned officialdom. That's when it gets tricky LOL 

Te deseo mucha suerte


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

I currently live in Lanzarote and am looking at relocating to the mainland because the Canaries are in a bit of a slump.
Jobs are hard to come by, no-one wants to give contracts (loads of people working on the black economy) and tourism is the worst I have seen in 6 years of living here (3 years in Gran Canaria before Lanzarote).

Bars appear to be closing every other week and nearly all of them are up for sale!

The hotel trade might be the *only *industry you could get work in but you would have to speak Spanish to a very high degree.

Renting a property is relatively simple in that you do not need references or a co-signer.
You will, however, need 1, or possibly 2, months rental as a deposit. If you go through an estate agent then they, usually, ask for a months rental as their fee.

By the way,... sorry Steve but you *do *have to show that you live there before you can open a bank account.
You probably meant the question referred to Residencia and in which case you would be correct but I understood the question to mean that you were "resident" on whichever isle you settled on in which case you need to show the bank your rental agreement.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

djrickyb said:


> By the way,... sorry Steve but you *do *have to show that you live there before you can open a bank account.



I guess its different in the Canary Islands, cos I opened my bank account 3 months before I moved here, using just my passport

Jo


----------



## djrickyb (Dec 17, 2008)

Remember that this is a Duty Free Zone and the rules are slightly different here.
They even have rules about how much money you can take away from the Islands!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

*To paraphrase djrickyb*

To paraphrase djrickyb

I currently live in Spain.

Jobs are hard to come by, no-one wants to give contracts (loads of people working on the black economy) and tourism is the worst I have seen in 18 years of living here - the last 7 permanently.

Bars appear to be closing every SINGLE week and ALL of them are up for sale!

The hotel trade might be the *only *industry you could get work in but you would have to speak Spanish to a very high degree.


BTW I would be very surprised if you had to have a proof of address - perhaps it is a local thing - you most certainly would not need to prove tax or fiscal residency.
Usually you NEED a bank-account to pay deposits, agents fees etc etc I have opened a number of accounts for myself and others without a Spanish address. Another 9/11 thing?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

djrickyb said:


> Remember that this is a Duty Free Zone and the rules are slightly different here.
> They even have rules about how much money you can take away from the Islands!


Yes, good point djrickyb

In any case, it is no big deal for the OP. Easily done.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

djrickyb said:


> I currently live in Lanzarote and am looking at relocating to the mainland because the Canaries are in a bit of a slump.
> Jobs are hard to come by, no-one wants to give contracts (loads of people working on the black economy) and tourism is the worst I have seen in 6 years of living here (3 years in Gran Canaria before Lanzarote).



I just got this from Nick at Lanzarote Guidebook 

British Tourism Tumbles On Lanzarote 


The number of British tourists visiting Lanzarote fell last month by over 25% versus December 2007 figures. According to statistics just released by AENA, the Spanish airport authority. Suggesting that the double whammy of the falling pound and the credit crunch is now starting to bite deeply into the overseas travel and property markets. 


The dramatic fall in British visitor numbers during December is partly masked by annual figures which show that British visitor numbers to the island actually increased for the year as a whole. Albeit by only 1.09%. 


The UK is Lanzarote´s most important market. Accounting for well over 50% of all tourist visits to the Island of Fire. However visitor numbers from the UK fell sharply in December, usually a busy month on the island – from 74,167 arrivals in 2007 to just 55,024 last month. A fall of 25.8%. 


AENA also recorded big drops in other key markets. Such as Germany, the second largest source of tourists for Lanzarote. Where arrivals fell by 12%. And Eire – Lanzarote´s third largest market. Where the number of holiday makers arriving at Arrecife airport during December tumbled by 17% versus 2007 figures. 


In total the number of visits made by foreign nationals fell by 21% from 146,240 in December 2007 to 116,850 last month. 


However, it is impossible to predict whether these December declines will be repeated across the course of 2009. As many companies are reporting bumper bookings for apartments and holiday villas in Lanzarote during the first few weeks of 2009. Traditionally a peak time for holiday bookings. 


The latest AENA figures certainly don’t make happy reading for the many overseas investors with interests in the Lanzarote property market though. 

As completions fell sharply in the second half of 2008. And property prices on the island continue to soften. With all leading agents reporting a marked increase in the number of reduced price properties on their books.


----------



## Livettup (Jan 22, 2009)

*officialdom?*



SteveHall said:


> 1) None
> 2) No
> 3) No
> 
> ...


Officialdom, eh? So what sort of beaurocratic rigmaroles are put in place that can bar the way? This is just the kind of thing I need to know - the snares and pitfalls. I'd appreciate any info. Thanks.
P.S. I'm new: what does LOL mean anyway?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Spain is a bureaucratic nightmare - there is a strapline "falta un papel" (=there is always one piece of paperwork missing) Legislation can and does vary from community to community, province to province, city by city and funcionario to funcionario. Life! Spain also has a reputation for a country where legislation can and does change often. Ask three funcionarios the same question and be prepared to get three sep answers. Life! 

LOL - laughing out loud


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Livettup said:


> Officialdom, eh? So what sort of beaurocratic rigmaroles are put in place that can bar the way? This is just the kind of thing I need to know - the snares and pitfalls. I'd appreciate any info. Thanks.
> P.S. I'm new: what does LOL mean anyway?


LOL means laugh out loud - i translate it to mean something is meant in fun. I think the main thing that will bar you way, is going to be getting work.The beaurocracy is only important once you've done that

Jo


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Legislation can and does vary from community to community, province to province, city by city and funcionario to funcionario.


Oh Yus! Even village by village - and there are 8100 town halls in Spain. God it's fun here at times!


----------



## schnitzl (Dec 9, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> To paraphrase djrickyb
> 
> I currently live in Spain.
> 
> ...



I took the plunge last year, and moved the family to gran canaria , but i did have a non tourism reliant job lined up. Unemployment here is rife and wages are low. It's an employers market at the moment, because the locals are all clamouring for any kinds of work.
things have been good so far, apart from this being the coldest winter on record.

My bank here in Gran Canaria required a current rental contract and a NIE (tax identifiction number) before i could apply for a bank account. Including a copy of my passport and an employers reference. 

Most of the agents we spoke to told us that most landlords require at least 6 months rent up front,due to the large amount of people breaking their rental contracts in the current economic climate. 
Thankfully a lot of properties have been empty for a long time, so they are usually quick to compromise. We managed to haggle our current monthly rent down from 2300 euros to 1700 euros. (we've got 4 kids,so no choice but to opt for something big)
The landlady wanted 6 months deposit, we settled for two. and the estate agent took 75% of the monthly fee instead of 100%.


----------

